# Le club des professionnels en informatique > La taverne du Club : Humour et divers > Lectures >  Recherche le nom d'un manga

## Ivelios

Bonjour  tous,

Je n'arrive plus du tout mais du tout  me rappeler le nom d'un manga.
Il remonte  plusieurs anne dj, donc surement avant 2004.

Le dcor : le hros ce balade dans une norme structure, il me semble qu'il s'agit d'un btiment reliant la terre  la lune.

Les dessins sont plutt sombre, probablement un "seinen"

Particularit : le hros possdait une arme (pistolet) surpuissante. Le rsultat tait un trou de 70km de long sur 1 km de diamtre. Il me semble qu'il tait le semble  pouvoir l'utiliser parce que le recul de l'arme tait trop puissant pour quelqu'un de "normal" (a lui arrachait le bras il me semble ( j'suis plus sur))

Autre arme : une pe qu'une ennemie avait et qui taillait tout sur 50 km.

Ennemi : je ne sais plus trop. morphologie humaine mais leur visage ressemblaient  des masques tous blancs (de souvenir).

Pour l'histoire je ne sais plus du tout. le hros parcours le structure mais aprs le pourquoi du comment... mystre et boule de neige.

Merci  vous  ::):

----------


## shadowmoon

Vu ta description, je suis sur  95% que tu parles de "BLAME"

----------


## Ivelios

> Vu ta description, je suis sur  95% que tu parles de "BLAME"


c'est a  ::mrgreen:: 

J'avais lu a quand j'avais 12 ans et je n'avais pas compris grand chose, mais c'tait "fun".
Je vais all me les relire  ::mouarf:: 

Merci  toi

----------


## SnakemaN

Ca a l'air sympa, je vais essayer de feuilleter ca :p

----------


## SnakemaN

Bon j'ai lu, c'est pas mal du tout mais alors qu'est-ce que c'est fouilli le dessin, ca fait mal aux n'yeux  ::calim2:: 

Bon je vais tenter les animes  ::mouarf::

----------

